# CAPE TOWN (Good & Bad)



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Folks

Brand new member here...........hello to you all, and I hope I can get some answers to what I am sure are common questions.

My wife and I are thinking of moving to Cape Town, but keep reading that it is dangerous. I am sure that certain areas are (as is anywhere in the world), but can someone give us the real deal please ?

To put things into perspective, we currently live in Mazatlan, Mexico. Now Mazatlan is VERY safe indeed, but is part of the state of Sinaloa (famous for drug cartels and wars). Over 1,000 people had been killed in drug violence so far this year in Sinaloa (and its only March !)..................BUT yet, my wife and I can walk around anytime of day or night, and feel 100% safe.

Sooooooooooo, what about Cape Town......?

Are there areas we SHOULD be looking at ?
If so, where ?

Also, where NOT to look at ?

We are a mixed race couple (so does this cause problems in CT?) I imagine not, but hey, let me know.

I hear CT is a great fun city to live in.................WHY ?
What is there to do ?
Can you eat out inexpensivley ?

We would be renting, so please advise on good areas etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Eamon, have you tried searching this site?


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Eamon, have you tried searching this site?


WELL thanks for that "blunt" reply.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Not blunt at all, it is a forum for expats living in SA which means at some stage someone somewhere would have asked the same questions about Cape Town,Johannesburg, Durban etc which means although you are yourself unique, the question is'nt.
So, have you searched the site and has it answered most of your questions?


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Daxk said:


> Not blunt at all, it is a forum for expats living in SA which means at some stage someone somewhere would have asked the same questions about Cape Town,Johannesburg, Durban etc which means although you are yourself unique, the question is'nt.
> So, have you searched the site and has it answered most of your questions?


Is understand your point, but some of my questions are "specific". Wading through old posts will not answer them. 
Does anyone have a point of view on life in Jeffreys Bay ?


----------



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

Eamon said:


> Hi Folks
> 
> Brand new member here...........hello to you all, and I hope I can get some answers to what I am sure are common questions.
> 
> ...


Cape Town is not dangerous. People here are far less careful than in London and I have heard of less muggings. However, that is partly because there are less people walking around. I have had walks at all times of day and night, totally safely. Burglaries seem not much worse than in some London areas, but considering the minimum wage is about $125.00 a month and rents are about $500.00 a month on average, you can imagine why a robber may resort to violence in desperation (plus methamphetamine often plays a part). However, one could question who is more violent, the robber or the person with the big house paying minimum wage? It is subject to interpretation, and I do not have the answer. Having said that, I have heard of no violent robberies in CT, only in Johannesburg. 

However, it is very polluted, so if you or your family are sensitive to pollution, have allergies, asthma, eczema, etc, I would not recommend it.

As a mixed-race couple, you wouldn't have any problem.

Avoid getting any properties built after 1973. This is when the law changed so adequate ventilation was no longer required by law. A lot of new properties are all glitter and no substance. One fell apart recently before the building was finished! I am thankfully renting and found out this way about property here. We will be buying a plot of land in due course and building our own home.

You both need a car, and if you can bring a car with you, that is much cheaper than buying here, unless you can afford to buy totally brand new. New cars are relatively cheap, second-hand are exorbitant.

Cape Town has a lot of old trauma, hence alcoholism and drug abuse are rife, and most adults smoke. Black people smoke less than white, probably because most in CT can afford it less, and luckily culturally they have less disordered eating issues. If you are smokers and heavy drinkers, you will love it. If not, and you are still coming, let me know, at least we will have friends to socialize with (if you want to know us that is). Having said that, I make a living from release of addiction, for which I am very grateful. 

Eateries are dirt cheap, and food is about half or less than you can buy in the UK if you buy fresh food in season. And there is plenty of that - nutritious, wholesome, lovely. Spurs is highly recommended for eating out, as is the Cape Town Fish Market. 

The sea is freezing cold but water sports are lovely. We are waiting till our income allows regular sport. Kite-surfing, etc.

Gyms are better quality than in the UK, with excellent machines and instruction, esp Virgin Active.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

JBay is not Cape Town!! Check the geography!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

HereForNow said:


> Cape Town is not dangerous. People here are far less careful than in London and I have heard of less muggings. However, that is partly because there are less people walking around. I have had walks at all times of day and night, totally safely. Burglaries seem not much worse than in some London areas, but considering the minimum wage is about $125.00 a month and rents are about $500.00 a month on average, you can imagine why a robber may resort to violence in desperation (plus methamphetamine often plays a part). However, one could question who is more violent, the robber or the person with the big house paying minimum wage? It is subject to interpretation, and I do not have the answer. Having said that, I have heard of no violent robberies in CT, only in Johannesburg.
> 
> However, it is very polluted, so if you or your family are sensitive to pollution, have allergies, asthma, eczema, etc, I would not recommend it.
> 
> ...


MANY MANY THANKS for taking the effort to reply.


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> JBay is not Cape Town!! Check the geography!!!!!!!!!!!


If you read my post, it asked about life in JBay.............I know where it is thank you very much


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry my mistake! When the title of the post is "Cape Town (good and bad)" I expected you to be asking about Cape Town! SIlly me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Sorry my mistake! When the title of the post is "Cape Town (good and bad)" I expected you to be asking about Cape Town! SIlly me!!!!!!!!!!!!


I lOVE sarcasm


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

I do as well - it is a long under valued virtue! Now in the interest of geographical balance for this post: Does anyone have a point of view on life in Langebaan???
Get a life, get a map!


----------



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

Now I'm totally confused LOL!


----------



## tompitman (May 13, 2009)

Eamon, I am from the UK and have lived in Cape Town for six years - sure its not as safe as London but I have never felt threatened here and the worst crime in six years has been my car stereo getting nicked. I just suggest you live in a safe area - and take sensible precautions. make sure your home has a good alarm and put it on at night and you will sleep safely! There are lots of horror stories but - touch wood- I dont know anyone who has come to harm. Jo'burgs a different story.


----------

